# Urgent help Car Hire Survey.



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi All

I have a request for as many people of DW could you please fill in what cars you would hire if the chance ever arose.

*2 cars from group 1
3 cars from group 2 
1 car from winter section*

Also if your wives/girlfriends are free we are after advice on wedding cars.
You would be helping a new business thank you for your time.

*Group 1 over 25's*

Clio Cup 200bhp
Caterham 7
Porsche boxter S (older shape)
Z4m Roadster 
ford Focus RS
Mini cooper Works GP
Toyota GT86
Megane 265 cup R26

*Group 2 over 28's*

TVR Chimarea
Aston Martin Vantage V8
Jag XKR cab
Merc slk 55 amg
Lotus Evora
Porsche 911 997 S
Jag F type Cab Supercharged
BMW M5
Audi R8 coupe
TVR Sagaris
Jag XJ
Lotus Exige V6
Porsche boxter S new shape
Maserati Grand cabrio 
Bentley GTC Cab
911 Turbo Cab
Lambo Gallardo Spider
Ferrari F430 Spider 
Corvette C6 left hand drive
Mustang V8 left hand drive

*Group 3 Winter*

Ranger Rover 
Merc ML
Disco 4
Audi RS4
RS4 estate
RS6 Estate
Porsch cayenne
Porsch Macan 
Mitsubishi Evo

*Weddings *

Bentley Arnage
Maserati Quattropotte
Jaguar XJ8 LWB 
Bueford Classic wedding car with soft top

My list would look something along these lines

Group 1
Caterham 7
Porsche boxter S

Group 2
Jag F type
Lotus Evora
Mustang V8

Group 3
Audi RS4

Weddings 
Bueford as Wife likes the classic look 
Xj8 for family 
groom would pick from sports cars.

Thank you 
Lee


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

group 1:
Caterham 7
Toyota GT86

Group 2
Aston Martin Vantage V8
Ferrari F430 Spider 
Maserati GT

Group 3
Ranger Rover 

Weddings 
Bentley Arnage
Maserati Quattropotte
Jaguar XJ8 LWB


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

*Group 1 over 25's*
Porsche boxter S (older shape)
Z4m Roadster

*Group 2 over 28's*
Audi R8 coupe
Maserati GT
Ferrari F430 Spider

*Group 3 Winter*
RS4 estate

*Weddings *
Bentley Arnage - for bride - old skool
Maserati Quattropotte - for others, a stylish car


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

sorry slight mistake was not Maserati GT was the Grand Cab 

Thank you for help so far.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Too many of the cars are too normal. 

Group 1. Caterham 

Group 2. I'd take the Lamborghini, Ferrari and TV Sagaris, things I'd not normally get the chance to drive. 

Group 3. Nothing that I'd dream to drive. Nice cars but i would not pay good money to drive them 

Weddings are Bentley and Rolls.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Most of the hire companies charge way more than I'd pay to hire a car. Also many have silly deposits that make it out of most people's reach when hiring a dream car.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Kerr said:


> Too many of the cars are too normal.
> 
> Group 1. Caterham
> 
> ...


No that's good if there's any cars you can think of that you would like to see please feel free to say.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Focus rs, mini gp 2
Jag f type, mustang, Aston v8
Disco 4
Bentley arnarge


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

BMW z4m
Chateram

Jag f type supercharged
Lotus evora
Tvr segaris

Rs6

Masarati quattroporta


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Why do you want to know?


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

DW58 said:


> Why do you want to know?


Hi it does say at the top you would be helping out a new business


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

group 1:
Mini cooper Works GP
Toyota GT86

Group 2
Aston Martin Vantage V8
Lambo Gallardo Spider
Merc slk 55 amg

Group 3
Disco 4

Weddings 
Bueford Classic wedding car with soft top...wife likes the old classics 
Jaguar XJ8 LWB for the family 
Bentley Arnage for after the wedding to go to reception 
Maserati Quattropotte for groom best man


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Goodfella36 said:


> Hi it does say at the top you would be helping out a new business


That's all very well, but it doesn't say why.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

DW58 said:


> That's all very well, but it doesn't say why.


I have just asked a question for a new business start up to see what cars people would like to hire for a hire company i am getting involved with its that simple I spend a lot of time giving free advice go to meets answer many pms i was just asking for something back from DW to help a new business as the investment is huge so better to get it right first time with a nice spread of cars.

The more people that answer the question the better idea we will get and hopefully be able to offer DW a discount on hire

If you dont want to help no problem I just wanted a simple thread with out any issue its hard starting a new business in current climate so the more input the better.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks - not being difficult, just wanted to know more. Here are my choices:

*Gp.1*
Caterham
GT86

*Gp.2*
Porsche 997
Audi R8
Maserati

*Gp.3*
RS4 Estate

*Wedding*
Wifey says Quattroporte


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

DW58 said:


> Thanks - not being difficult, just wanted to know more. Here are my choices:
> 
> *Gp.1*
> Caterham
> ...


Cheers appreciated

Would you prefer the maserati grancabrio or maserati granturismo this one is splitting opinion it seems


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Gp.1
Z4m Roadster 
Caterham

Gp.2
Porsche 911 turbo cab
Lambo
Bentley GTC


Gp.3
RS6 Estate

Wedding
Maserati Quattropotte
Jaguar XJ8 LWB 
Bueford


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

I wouldnt say i follow the norm in cars but this is what appeals to me... and where theres choices it would be the Clio and Gallardo first. Never driven a Clio 200 but have driven the normal Gallardo and loved it 

*Group 1 over 25's*

Clio Cup 200bhp
ford Focus RS

*Group 2 over 28's*

Jag F type Cab Supercharged
Audi R8 coupe
Lambo Gallardo Spider

*Group 3 Winter*

Ranger Rover 
*Weddings *

Jaguar XJ8 LWB


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Group 1
Caterham

Group 2 
F430 
911

Group 3 
Porsche Cayenne

Weddings 
Bentley Arnage


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Toyota GT86
Caterham 7

Lambo Gallardo Spider
Ferrari F430 Spider 
Aston Martin Vantage V8

Ranger Rover 

Bentley Arnage


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Group 1

Toyota gt
Caterham

Group 2 (can't pick 3)
Both tvr's
Corvette
Jag f

Group 3

RS6 although the correct answer is a range rover


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

just a note for the weddings here. i am gettin married in ten weeks time and the cars listed really dont do anything for me and every wedding car hire company is the same really. there is nothing that really excites me. and anything that looks okish is an absolute rip off !!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Goodfella36 said:


> Cheers appreciated
> 
> Would you prefer the maserati grancabrio or maserati granturismo this one is splitting opinion it seems


Granturismo.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Group 1 - Caterham 7 & Focus RS
Group 2 - Jag XJ & TVR Sagaris
Group 3 - ML & Evo
Wedding Masarati & XJ8

There is a typo in the list mate, i see no Kia Shuma


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Hey Lee,

Here's my pick - hope it helps. :wave:

Alan W

*Group 1 over 25's*

Clio Cup 200bhp
Toyota GT86

*Group 2 over 28's*

TVR Sagaris
Lambo Gallardo Spider
Ferrari F430 Spider

*Group 3 Winter*

Audi RS4


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Goodfella36 said:


> ...... if there's any cars you can think of that you would like to see please feel free to say.


Ariel Atom for sure! 

That would be a very special and unique car to have on the fleet in my opinion. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## josh263uk (Nov 21, 2009)

My Choice:

*Group 1 over 25's*

ford Focus RS
Toyota GT86

*Group 2 over 28's*

Aston Martin Vantage V12 (if possible), if not then a Jag F Type
911 Turbo Cab
Lambo Gallardo Spider

*Group 3 Winter*

RS4 estate

Hope it helps


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

adamb87 said:


> just a note for the weddings here. i am gettin married in ten weeks time and the cars listed really dont do anything for me and every wedding car hire company is the same really. there is nothing that really excites me. and anything that looks okish is an absolute rip off !!


What kind of cars were you looking at it.



Alan W said:


> Ariel Atom for sure!
> 
> That would be a very special and unique car to have on the fleet in my opinion. :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


An Atom is a possibility for year two :thumb:

Thank you all so far could do with another 5 or so people helping Cheers


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

*Group 1*
Caterham 7
Toyota GT86

*Group 2*
Aston Martin Vantage V8
Jag F type Cab Supercharged
Lambo Gallardo Spider

*Group 3*
RS6 Estate

*Wedding*
Maserati Quattropotte - Bride
Jaguar XJ8 LWB - Family and Friends

Added cars that would be really nice to list:

Aston Martin Vanquish - New Shape
Jaguar XJ - New Shape
Ferrari 458
Mercedes SLS


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Group 1

Caterham 7
Porsche boxter S (older shape)

Group 2

Audi R8 coupe
Aston Martin Vantage V8
Lambo Gallardo Spider

Group 3

Mitsubishi Evo

Wedding

Bentley Arnage

(I fit in the "older" category)


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

For the wedding, why not offer a package, we hired a 1947 2.5 Jaguar MKIV, that was used for moving the bride and then I arrived in a Jaguar X Type - its all i could find locally, so you could offer the F Type - saw a white hard top today and it looked fab, to go with the XJ, however I prefer the previous generation XJ not the current in LWB form.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

SteveTDCi said:


> For the wedding, why not offer a package, we hired a 1947 2.5 Jaguar MKIV, that was used for moving the bride and then I arrived in a Jaguar X Type - its all i could find locally, so you could offer the F Type - saw a white hard top today and it looked fab, to go with the XJ, however I prefer the previous generation XJ not the current in LWB form.


Hi Steve

Yes package deals will be done normally a groom and best man would pick one from sports range to drive to wedding.

The bride and father would then have a car its this car that divides opinion 
as it has to be easy to get in out off as wedding dresses can be big.

Then depending how much money they want to spend they might hire a car for some family to go down in.

If the reception is at a different venue couple of options could happen the bride and groom drive down in sports car or they get chauffeured in wedding car.

Its just getting the right kind of cars as as such there are a lot of wedding car hire places but no sports car hire places in Shropshire so we just want to be able to offer some sporty options instead of the normal classic cars that most go with though having one classic a beauford as they seem popular might be a option.

The F type has already been brought its jaguar f type cabrio supercharged but in the orange I think. wedding service wont be our main aim but if we can get the right kind of cars in hopefully it will attract a few


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Goodfella36 said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> Yes package deals will be done normally a groom and best man would pick one from sports range to drive to wedding.
> 
> ...


We will also be offering passenger rides etc which i was shocked when i was told you have to have your taxi licence for it will be like going back to school for me.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Bump for some more replies!  :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Group 1 
focus RS
Megane 

Group 2
Vantage
Sagaris
F Type

Winter
RS6

Wedding
I want an old English White Mini Cooper (real one not some lardy wannabe) for mine


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

One last bump few more who have couple of mins to spare would be great, cheers :thumb:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Group 1

Ford Focus RS
Toyota GT86

Group 2

Audi R8 coupe
TVR Chimerea
Porsche 911 997 S

Group 3

Mitsubishi Evo


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Group 1 over 25's

Caterham 7
Porsche boxter S (older shape)

Group 2 over 28's

Lambo Gallardo Spider
Mustang V8 left hand drive


Group 3 Winter

Ranger Rover
Porsch cayenne


Weddings 
Bentley Arnage


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Group 2

Audi R8 coupe
Aston Martin Vantage V8
Lambo Gallardo Spider


----------



## Jenny19 (Mar 18, 2014)

Group 1
Caterham 7 
Porsche boxter S
Group 2
Jag f type
Bentley gtc
Aston Martin vantage v8
Group 3
Audi RS4
Wedding car
Maserati quattroportte


----------

